
Has Mozilla Lost Its Values? - cpeterso
https://www.iab.net/iablog/2013/07/has-mozilla-lost-its-values.html
======
artificialidiot
So, they are just whining because they can't solve this "technical problem"
with legal mechanisms. Apparently they lack technical chops to continue to
"serve relevant ads".

Therefore, I offer my services for a measly 10 million dollars per year to
employ my skills to:

* Fend off adverse technical proposals.

* Coalesce around market-making implementation guidelines and creative standards.

* Create common ground with developer to reduce costly friction in the content delivery chain.

* Share best practices that foster audience growth.

* Generate industry-wide research and thought leadership that would solidify Interactive as the leading consultancy

* Create countervailing force to balance power of other free software, privacy advocates, and de facto internet standards groups.

------
ricardobeat
This is unbelieveable. IAB = Interactive Advertising Bureau.

Accusing Mozilla of 'losing it's values' for protecting privacy on the web,
and even twisting the _open web_ motto as to legitimize their snooping
activities. I think I've had enough internet for today.

~~~
IlPeach
yeah I love how they whine over missing cookies. Instead of trying to improve
the internet they prefer to accuse Mozilla and distort anything behind their
decisions. But... Why am I not surprised?

~~~
cpeterso
And Safari on iOS has had a "no third-party cookie" policy forever. Has the
IAB not heard of the iPhone?

------
rspeer
What a bizarrely, unapologetically biased article. There's probably room for
debate on which cookies should be blocked by default, but you don't start that
debate by insinuating that ad-blocking is illegal and Mozilla enjoys
distributing illegal software.

Eventually I just had to scroll to the tagline to find out where this article
came from:

 _Randall Rothenberg is President and Chief Executive Officer, Interactive
Advertising Bureau._

------
Yaa101
This is exactly how lobbyists work, nothing new here.

------
alipang
Wow, classic case of Batteridges law of headlines.

------
moocowduckquack
There's some absolute gems in there for connoisseurs of eloquent incompetence.

"Consider, for example, the role of commerce - the freedom to engage in which
was a fundamental spark to the American Revolution. Although it may not be as
apparent as when a customer enters a physical store, visiting a web site is a
commercial act, during which a value exchange occurs. Consumers receive
content, and in exchange are delivered advertising."

These people are nuts.

